# HELP... DIY DTG Espon R2000 Media out or not loaded Error""



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

ok so i have been in the middle of retro fitting my old DTG kiosk 2 with the Epson R2000 printer...
Had it all working sweet...until i installed a bulk ink system (CISS)

Now when i go to print it starts going through the motions then stops...And the Paper jam/trash can light comes on solid...
The monitor program say "Media out or not loaded "

i have tried different paper setting and all still come up with this..

Anyone got any ideas as to what it could be?? 

Any help would be great.

Cheers


----------



## ARTIC (Sep 11, 2015)

check you pe sensor

also if you have CISS UNIT THERE SHOULD BE A BUTTON YOU CAN HOLD TO RESET INKS PRESS AND HOLD A FEW SECONDS AFTER STARTUP


----------

